# Honda HS621 Carb Linkage



## cdilmore (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello!
I bought a used HS621 in pieces. Got her all back together except the linkage. Does anyone have a pic or drawing that shows how the springs connect from the governor arm, etc? 

Thanks a lot!
Chuck


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Scroll down into best answers, some nice diagrams.

Phil

How are the carburetor linkages on a Honda GCV 160 engine installed? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Chuck, let's see if this will help you out for now.

Here's an extract of a service manual for the GX160 engine. It's in several different languages, and as a clue, drag all the way to the last page, then scroll back up about 4 or 5 pages or so. The diagram isn't very big, but maybe it's all you need.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/996.pdf

Or, maybe this exploded diagram will give you an idea too.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow Blower/0/HS621 A-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN/CONTROL/parts.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Please send me a private message with you email, and I will send you a .PDF with two pages from the shop manual (they are too big to upload here). 

If you expect to do a lot of other work on the unit, you may want to invest in a paper copy. Honda sell them on eBay (free shipping). Here's a link:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

